# What constitutes flirting



## Dancewatcher2 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi I am wondering what women constitute as flirting. To me my wife flirts but not sure if I am reading the signs right. She does like to talk to younger guys touching their arms leaning in smiling lots. Is that flirting? I think so and love watching her flirt. 

I also put a post on the general forum about her dancing with a stranger that was 20yrs younger than her if you would like to give me an opinion on that too, please.


Thanks


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

to me, flirting is showing signs of attraction. She seems to be doing that. What about it do you find appealing?


----------



## Dancewatcher2 (Jun 7, 2018)

I find setting my wife relaxed happy Ashf comfortable in sexy situation very appealing. I actually find anytime my wife is extremely comfortable in a sexy way a real turn on. Thing's like having a drink of wine during sex is great. Kissing in public.
Etc


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, that is flirting.

And yes, you are/want to be a cuckold.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dancewatcher2 said:


> Hi I am wondering what women constitute as flirting. To me my wife flirts but not sure if I am reading the signs right. She does like to talk to younger guys touching their arms leaning in smiling lots. Is that flirting? I think so and love watching her flirt.
> 
> I also put a post on the general forum about her dancing with a stranger that was 20yrs younger than her if you would like to give me an opinion on that too, please.
> 
> ...


I sometimes have older women flirt with me and touch my arms,back etc. 
I wish they would **** off and flirt with someone else,I don’t want some decrepit old woman pawing at me.
I’m too polite to tell them where to go. 
Your wife is making a fool of herself and humiliating you but you have such low self respect that you convince yourself that you’re turned on by it.


----------



## Easydoesit (Jun 12, 2018)

My wife touched men when she talked to them. I freakin' hated it and said so in no uncertain terms.
She said she didn't know she was doing it and saw nothing wrong since she meant nothing by it.
I said it wasn't her "meaning" that bothered me but the "interpretation" by the men that did so she'd best cut it out.

It is flirting, conscious or not.

You like being cuckolded.
I do not.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Whatever the spouse constitutes as flirting. There are no rules. If a spouse is engaging in contact and interaction with the opposite sex in a way that makes their spouse uncomfortable than it is a problem. We don't need to visit some non-existent rulebook on flirting.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes she is flirting and as a married lady she shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*When you're married, the only person that you are then duly allowed to flirt with is none other than your spouse!

Anything else is bordering on cheating!*


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Flirting is showing or acknowleging verbal or physical expressions of sexual interest from or to someone. It can be playful like I think you are hot, but am not looking to act on it. It can be serious like if you are interested we can have sex with each other.

I am one of the few men who can flirt when with his wife. One of the benefits of being married to a bi wife into threesomes.:grin2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I sometimes have older women flirt with me and touch my arms,back etc.
> I wish they would **** off and flirt with someone else,I don’t want some decrepit old woman pawing at me.
> I’m too polite to tell them where to go.
> Your wife is making a fool of herself and humiliating you but you have such low self respect that you convince yourself that you’re turned on by it.


This post...
Andy's post...

It saddened me...
Such a cruel thing to say, to write.


The Typist I


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> This post...
> Andy's post...
> 
> It saddened me...
> ...


Yeah reading back it does come across as mean.But it happens too often and I get hassled by my fiancée because of it.
She doesn’t see it as harmless for reasons I won’t go into right now.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Yeah reading back it does come across as mean.But it happens too often and I get hassled by my fiancée because of it.
> She doesn’t see it as harmless for reasons I won’t go into right now.


I too have gotten lovingly touched and patted by older ladies. Still do.
If it makes them feel feminine, who am I to complain?


The Host-


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Vinnydee said:


> Flirting is showing or acknowleging verbal or physical expressions of sexual interest from or to someone. It can be playful like I think you are hot, but am not looking to act on it. It can be serious like if you are interested we can have sex with each other.
> 
> I am one of the few men who can flirt when with his wife. One of the benefits of being married to a bi wife into threesomes.:grin2:


We can flirt with out spouses if we are faithful.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> I too have gotten lovingly touched and patted by older ladies. Still do.
> If it makes them feel feminine, who am I to complain?
> 
> 
> The Host-


Would they lovingly touch you if your wife was sitting next to you?
Because of past difficulties I try not to flirt with anyone.I never really realized I was doing it until a close female friend spelled out to me in no uncertain terms how it was upsetting my fiancée.Because I own a health studio with a lot of female employees and customers I meet a lot of women and always try to be friendly.Some of them take it a bit too far and this is what I mean when I say I wish they would flirt with someone else.
The decrepit comment was uncalled for and I regret writing it.


----------

